# Re on-line coding from home



## valeries (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of any facilities that allow coding from home. If so, please let me know the name. Thanks.


----------



## Breezy (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hello*

Try contacting Outcomes Healthcare Solutions


----------

